# In the absence of THC...



## SSwest (Feb 7, 2008)

I have recently, reluctently stopped the use of marijuana.  I found it to be clouding my mind too much and needed to take a break.  It has been about 6 days since my last smoke and I would have to say the lack of THC is catching up with my body.  Since, I have noticed my frustration/anger level increase where before with my frequent use I had next to none.  I can understand this one, MJ being a downer/relaxent, easy.  The problem I have been having the past few nights is in my lower back.  I can best explain it as extreme anxiety in my lower back and legs.  It gets to the point where I can sit or stand still, pacing from room to room.  I wouldn't say it is painful but very very uncomfortable.  Does anyone have any suggestions to what I may do to alleviate this inconvience?  Thanks, SS.


----------



## Blunted (Feb 7, 2008)

well I'm pretty sure marijuana isn't physically addicting, and  I have never heard of anyone having such problems, try some alieve. I mean yeah it will cloud your brain if your a heavy smoker, but if u  smoke once in a while or on weekends you should be fine. Try getting your tolerance down, grow some funky sativa and harvest when its cloudy,that way you only have to take a few hits and it will be a clearer high. If you were stoned all the time  its possible that you masked some sort of pain or problem that has gotten worse.... sorry for the babble hope this helps


----------



## Hick (Feb 7, 2008)

SSwest said:
			
		

> I have recently, reluctently stopped the use of marijuana.  I found it to be clouding my mind too much and needed to take a break.  It has been about 6 days since my last smoke and I would have to say the lack of THC is catching up with my body.  Since, I have noticed my frustration/anger level increase where before with my frequent use I had next to none.  I can understand this one, MJ being a downer/relaxent, easy.  The problem I have been having the past few nights is in my lower back.  I can best explain it as extreme anxiety in my lower back and legs.  It gets to the point where I can sit or stand still, pacing from room to room.  I wouldn't say it is painful but very very uncomfortable.  Does anyone have any suggestions to what I may do to alleviate this inconvience?  Thanks, SS.



SS'.. check out http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/restless_legs/detail_restless_legs.htm


----------



## SSwest (Feb 7, 2008)

I was only a nightly smoker.  I would take a few puffs from the pipe then relax the rest of the night before bed.  I understand the body doesn't become dependent on THC or the effects, but anytime you stop the regular use of anything the body does go through some changes.  

I've looked into restless legs, nope, no insects inside these legs haha.  I feel a tightening in my lower back and it seems I am constantly having to stretch.  Oh well, maybe I should just start smoking again, haha.


----------



## headband (Feb 7, 2008)

trust me its a drug, its mentally and physically addicting. Sry for you people that dont believe it, just try quitting, and youll realize the grip marijuana has on your life. I am a definite believer that marijuana usage is bad and doent help unless you have an illness, its just if you can balance both the stoned side of life and the sober life. If your the person that still can progress in life using marijuana, than its ok for you, but if you a typical stoner and have stoner mentality, sry to say your going no where in your life. Get off the drug, get what you need DONE. then later in life enjoy your hobby, when it wont effect your life as much.


----------



## SSwest (Feb 7, 2008)

I couldn't agree with you more headband.  You make a very good point, yet that is not what I was after when I asked.  Like any other drug there is some withdraw and I suppose that's most likely what it is.  I was not to that point or mentality just thought it was time for a break.


----------



## headband (Feb 7, 2008)

I get irratated very easy feel like all I need is a bowl its not good. Those are rough days for any stoner. I have never felt those symptoms and have no idea what its even related to. All I can say is it might not be the weed.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

ya MJ is highly addictive i was reluctant to even say this on here but recent changes in my life have made me realize how dependent i am on MJ..  i mean all smoke resin the black tar from glass pipes when ever i have to lol..  my friends call me a fiend.  my good buddy whos been smoking since before we were even friends years before i started etc has been a heavy every day smoker for a good 10-13 years and he just quit ive noticed hes alot different now alot more irritable and uneasy cant seem to have fun as much kinda just turned a corner one day was wierd.  

as far as your anxiety problems i totally understand its pretty much the reason i originally started smoking ive become so dependent now its a way of life rather then just smoking for fun , do you have any depression genes passed down or maybe a rough childhood, any recent stress?   anything comes into play with anxiety 

hate to tell you this but unless you wanna take anti depressents there aint much for anxiety besides MJ...


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 8, 2008)

if it is the weed making you feel like this its just your body clinging on to that last bit of MJ in your body wanting it more!  

MJ can easily be mixed into your normal life.. just takes alittle practice =) are you a weak minded person? no offence intended just trying to help ya out..  ppl with a weak soul my mom likes to say have alot harder time threw life i have a weak soul ive struggled my whole life..  always worrying about life and if im going to be able to find a good enough job to work and then die...  then one day i realized lifes to short enjoy it if you **** up big deal man your just gonna die in the long run anyway enjoy your time smoke MJ , drink , whatever..


----------



## BullyBong (Feb 8, 2008)

I get this when I stop taking my oxycontin, after a few days it should stop.

Theres nothing I could really do to stop it, if you figure it out... let me know...


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 8, 2008)

Headband must be a cop.  That is the most ridiculous thread I have seen.  MJ is NOT AT ALL physically addictive.  Smoke some crack and rethink that crazy propaganda comment wrong site man.


----------



## thestandard (Feb 8, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> trust me its a drug, its mentally and physically addicting. Sry for you people that dont believe it, just try quitting, and youll realize the grip marijuana has on your life. I am a definite believer that marijuana usage is bad and doent help unless you have an illness, its just if you can balance both the stoned side of life and the sober life. If your the person that still can progress in life using marijuana, than its ok for you, but if you a typical stoner and have stoner mentality, sry to say your going no where in your life. Get off the drug, get what you need DONE. then later in life enjoy your hobby, when it wont effect your life as much.



Marijuana is a drug like Aloe vera is a drug. It is NOT a narcotic, CBM receptors in your brain may serve the purpose of specifically recieving chemicals like THC, sorry HB you make some good posts but this is not one. It is MENTALLY addictive, not physically. Look up "addiction."  Sleep loss and  irritability and would probably ensue if you beat off twice a day every day for a month than stopped short, doesn't mean your addicted to whackin it.


----------



## headband (Feb 8, 2008)

i think when you mess with your body using drugs, it can change "you" even if it is marijuana. I used medicinal marijuana for minor back pain, and insomnia and mostly for migraines. This is a prescribed drug for me, as before i would be on lots of other drugs. Ive even abused these drugs as well. I have found that no matter what the drug of choice, it is a drug and drugs are physically addicting. When we mess with our bodys dopeamines and endorphins, we are really setting  our selfs up for disaster.. its harder and harder the more you use to get that happy feeling, when the bodys releases dopeamines and endorphins. now normal tasks as before, normally your body would release these, like for instance after taking a run, a sense of accomplishment. When you use marijuana, you lower the bodys ability to release our bodys natural way for making us happy. We pretty much have to use, to get that feeling again. The high happy feeling you get right after a toke. Once you mess with this, you mess with addiction. Your body needs that drug to release these now, cus normal everyday things which use release, are not enough to any more. How would that not be a physical addiction? It physically changes the body, it physically changes the way a person thinks and their decisions. The release of dopeamines and endorphins is now all screwd up, from using, and the only thing that can fix it is time. Lots and lots of sober time.. sorry to say. take some drug class's, like the government makes me..


----------



## headband (Feb 8, 2008)

sweetnug, we are good people here, we dont want **** talkers like you. you must be young.  This Is All My Opinion so calm down. And trust me, im a lot more educated than you. You dont need to be telling me to smoke some crack, I wont, and never will. unlike you, who probably has. what do you call it when i drug changes you? who the person you are? None of you people realize, cus mj has you by the throat. I would like to suggest you putting it down and see the effect it has on you, not other people. I can promise it will be a little difficult at first but you'll learn about your self more than anything. You might realize how hard it is to be happy. This is proof that you ruined your endorphin receptors and you physically either need this drug to recreate the feeling or some serious time for your body to fix it self. To me this is physical addiction, Since now you physically need the drug to create the feeling that the body normally does without. Now it needs the drug to get that feeling. How is that not physical?  this is when relapse happens cus it takes many many years for these endorphins and dopamine's to function properly, so the person use's, its a viscous cycle.


----------



## thestandard (Feb 8, 2008)

HB, you use the word DRUGS carelessly. You are including marijuana in a category to which it does not belong. There are so many assumptions built into the posts above I will not refute them line by line. Endorphin receptors? Dopamine levels? You don't know what your talking about. Endorphins receptors, to my knowledge don't exist. Dopamine levels are irrelevant to THC. I don't know where your information comes from but it is flawed.


----------



## headband (Feb 8, 2008)

And Yes marijuana is a DRUG. WHAT THE HECK IS IT if its not a drug?? ok as for endorphin receptors, i mean opioid receptors, which includes enkephalins, endorphins, endomorphins and nociceptin/orphanin. so yes there is endorphin receptors. abuse of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol produces behavioral and metabolic signs of frontal cortica dysfunction . When you smoke it release's dopeamines' fact sorry to say buddy. how do you ever thing marijuana is going to be legal with people like you, who dont think its even drug. What is it if its not a drug? Its only beneficial to people who have a probem that benefits from the use of marijuana, its the people like you who use it for fun, and thats why its so hard for the federal government to recognize it.


----------



## headband (Feb 8, 2008)

thestandard said:
			
		

> Endorphins receptors, to my knowledge don't exist. Dopamine levels are irrelevant to THC.


 hahah you mean your information is flawed??. there is such thing, and you didnt know dopamine's are released when you smoke ???


----------



## SSwest (Feb 8, 2008)

off topic.  Thanks for the positive related info given guys.


----------



## headband (Feb 8, 2008)

whats that feeling you get when you quit smoking but go buy a sac and get high anyways?  Addiction is  a brain disease, making it physically addicting. What is marijuana to you if its not either a medicine or a drug? 
yea sorry just trying to explain my self cus some people just dont understand me.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 8, 2008)

http://www.well.com/user/woa/fspot.htm

this might clear up some questions lol


----------



## headband (Feb 8, 2008)

to me, this is a physical addiction, Long-term regular users of marijuana may become psychologically dependent. They may have a hard time limiting their use, The drug can become the most important aspect of their lives. Your body physically wants to drug. To me you cant be mentally addicted to somthing, and not be physically addicted as well. Even though i dont think as physical addiction as a necessity, its all in the brain,


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 8, 2008)

yeah man, it`s deffinately an "in the head" mental addiction, although as you said with long-term users it becomes a part of your life and stopping WILL cause you irritability,anxiety etc-in the short-term.
i smoked for a few years then quit for 3 without too much trouble-but then again i`m smoking again now.... but the difference is i choose to.
i love it, there`s a deffinative love there.


----------



## thestandard (Feb 8, 2008)

Source: National Institute on Drug Abuse, 1984.


----------



## headband (Feb 8, 2008)

but then you learn what it doest to your whole self rewards system, it mess's with it. This is why i believe its more than just mental. 

Because addiction is a disease, and you dont choose to have the disease. 
This is where it is involuntary, you physically cant fix the problems just by putting mj down and just by stopping. Its going to take time for your body to release dopeamines regularly how it use to. This is not vo

so your saying a disease's are only mental??? i dont think so. 
 I BELIEVE ONCE YOUR AN ADDICT, ITS A PHYSICAL ADDICTION. THE PHYSICAL ADDICTION TO GET F-UPPED. isnt it?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 8, 2008)

no-one said diseases are only mental, that`s just silly-but MJ use is deffinately not a disease


----------



## headband (Feb 8, 2008)

you dont comprehend, its ok to disagree so stop your sillyness. An addiction is a disease sorry to say, read.
. I like the feeling mj gives me. like anyone on this site we all do. and yes i have a hard time putting it down. leme rephrase my self, mj is addicting and physically changes you. Obviously we all love marijuana here, im just opening peoples eyes who were in my shoes years and years ago. IT mess's up your head , believe it or not.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 8, 2008)

if it "messes with your head" then don`t do it.
each to his own...


----------



## headband (Feb 9, 2008)

i saying that with every one, in easier terms, it mess's with our self rewards our bodys gives us, that feeling. It ruins it. In everyone.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 9, 2008)

i see what you mean dude, don`t get me wrong i don`t dissagree on all your saying i.e addiction is an illness, although i believe you can`t draw comparisons from this as it`s puttingMJ in the same class as "hard drugs"-heroin etc, which can harbour a dangerous addiction with dangerous withdrawal side effects.
it may be an "addiction" of sorts, and effect everyone in differing ways-maybe some ppl can just deal with it better than others.
i don`t dissagree for the sake of dissagreeing.


----------



## headband (Feb 9, 2008)

yea mary jane is nothing like the grip, cocaine or H, im jast saying, the buds do things is your head, which some people arnt aware of. I had to tell some one that drugs kill brain cells and thats why they make you stupid. I dont understand how someone wouldn't know that, anyways. I believe marijuana iis still a drug, and when used properly, can hellp some people. Like me. Also  I know its a toy, and i played with the toy. I did if for fun, now I get migraines, I smoked weed for that, Its the only thing that helps me now. Ive been prescribed many many painkillers, for my migraines, which are even more addicting. I guess some people have more addictive personalities too, but pillls are bad.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 9, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> i think when you mess with your body using drugs, it can change "you" even if it is marijuana. I used medicinal marijuana for minor back pain, and insomnia and mostly for migraines. This is a prescribed drug for me, as before i would be on lots of other drugs. Ive even abused these drugs as well. I have found that no matter what the drug of choice, it is a drug and drugs are physically addicting. When we mess with our bodys dopeamines and endorphins, we are really setting  our selfs up for disaster.. its harder and harder the more you use to get that happy feeling, when the bodys releases dopeamines and endorphins. now normal tasks as before, normally your body would release these, like for instance after taking a run, a sense of accomplishment. When you use marijuana, you lower the bodys ability to release our bodys natural way for making us happy. We pretty much have to use, to get that feeling again. The high happy feeling you get right after a toke. Once you mess with this, you mess with addiction. Your body needs that drug to release these now, cus normal everyday things which use release, are not enough to any more. How would that not be a physical addiction? It physically changes the body, it physically changes the way a person thinks and their decisions. The release of dopeamines and endorphins is now all screwd up, from using, and the only thing that can fix it is time. Lots and lots of sober time.. sorry to say. take some drug class's, like the government makes me..



:holysheep:Sorry Dr. Phil, but you have no clue as to what you are talking about. MJ is NOT physically addictive, PERIOD. Proven by the medical profession and well documented. By reading your post you seem to have addiction problems but that doesn't mean the rest of us do. Don't push your abuse thinking on us please. I think you are using the fact you get it legally and are addicted that it's OK for you but the rest who smoke do so because they are addicted to it and it's not OK. Rubbish I feel, nothing personal towards you, but you're not a doctor and if you're going to say something , say the facts not something you made up, it's OK for you to feel that way but not to state it as fact or you open yourself up for to be responsible for your statements.

:holysheep:"When you use marijuana, you lower the bodys ability to release our bodys natural way for making us happy. We pretty much have to use, to get that feeling again."

This statement alone shows your addiction problems.
Sorry man but this is absurd, I'm happy with and without (don't puff everyday). I have a handle on my life with or without, and I take oxy as well for more than lower back pain, I severed my spine and have rods holding it together with a vertebrae removed. 
I'd like to know why you have to take drug classes?
Again nothing personal towards you but know the facts before you state them as facts.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 9, 2008)

thestandard said:
			
		

> Marijuana is a drug like Aloe vera is a drug. It is NOT a narcotic, CBM receptors in your brain may serve the purpose of specifically recieving chemicals like THC, sorry HB you make some good posts but this is not one. It is MENTALLY addictive, not physically. Look up "addiction."  Sleep loss and  irritability and would probably ensue if you beat off twice a day every day for a month than stopped short, doesn't mean your addicted to whackin it.


This is the most sensible statement I've seen on this thread, excuse me, got to go, I'm feeling a tad randy...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2008)

I think this thread has clearly run its course.

If things can calmly be discussed without any personal attacks then I'll let it go.  If not, I'll lock this puppy up.

Ok, carry on.  Nicely.


----------



## headband (Feb 9, 2008)

what ever. im just no going to respond any more, you people just dont see it. Read, read and read. Go sign up for some drug class's, you'll learn a lot more from people that study this stuff and dont smoke pot rather than anyone on this sight. whats the validity on here?? Emotional marijuana addiction is the more powerful. The reason for its power lies within the addict's emotional well-being. What occurs when an addict smokes the marijuana is they are placed in a euphoric state. Once they are placed in this state their marijuana now controls their emotions. If they are "happy it is because of the marijuana". Is something they might think to themselves. What this begins is the cycle of getting high to become happy and when they come down and begin to feel less than happy they might use again. They will continue this cycle until their emotions are completely ruled by marijuana. This is emotional marijuana addiction. And what makes this form stronger is that when the addict tries to get sober they will feel very depressed. This depression might drive them to use again. This is with every user, it does this to your head if you realize it or not. I havent said anything mean to anyone on this thred, even though some dont agree, it doenst mean you guys have to be complete jack az about it. ill carry on nicely... just some others might not


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 9, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> what ever. im just no going to respond any more, you people just dont see it. Read, read and read. Go sign up for some drug class's, you'll learn a lot more from people that study this stuff and dont smoke pot rather than anyone on this sight. whats the validity on here?? Emotional marijuana addiction is the more powerful. The reason for its power lies within the addict's emotional well-being. What occurs when an addict smokes the marijuana is they are placed in a euphoric state. Once they are placed in this state their marijuana now controls their emotions. If they are "happy it is because of the marijuana". Is something they might think to themselves. What this begins is the cycle of getting high to become happy and when they come down and begin to feel less than happy they might use again. They will continue this cycle until their emotions are completely ruled by marijuana. This is emotional marijuana addiction. And what makes this form stronger is that when the addict tries to get sober they will feel very depressed. This depression might drive them to use again. This is with every user, it does this to your head if you realize it or not. I havent said anything mean to anyone on this thred, even though some dont agree, it doenst mean you guys have to be complete jack az about it. ill carry on nicely... just some others might not



Dude, again nothing personal but you are not stating facts. I love peanut butter, can eat it 30 days straight, on day 31 do I need a fix, hmmm...
Anything you do a lot of can make SOME people want it more once it is removed, it depends on that person's psychy and them alone, not the rest of the world. You have your own issues, that doesn't make it mine or anyone else's issues. I'm HAPPY either with or without, MJ is not the CENTER of my happiness when I'm high, yes it's enjoyable, that's why I smoke, but my happiness comes from within me , not the MJ. READ READ READ. 

PS, The title of this forum is: Drug Testing & Marijuana Effects (Facts), so they should be facts stated here, not opinions.
I'm not to go into all of my qualifications because it's too much info, though for this I will share is that I do have a degree in psychology...I used to give drug classes and speak from expereince. NO BULL..... 
Sorry Smokin Mom but information is good when correct and can be harmful when it's not. I'm done with this thread as I'm not trying to cause problems, I'm just trying to get the facts straight. Watch Dragnet? 

PPS, Sorry Headband, maybe I was a little harsh with you and didn't mean to be, guess my blood boiled a little, no hard feelings man... Peace.


----------



## jomchimpo (Feb 9, 2008)

I just want to make note that generalizations cannot be made about the effects of drugs on people as a whole, a drug's effect on a person is as unique as the individual that uses it. Also the phrase "you people" is rather demeaning. Just my two bits


----------



## headband (Feb 9, 2008)

im speaking to the people in this thread, not the site as a whole. Pretty much what i said from the beginning, i think drugs no matter what it is are physically addicting because once your addicted, you have that trait, addiction to a mind altering substance. i said earlier, long-term regular users of marijuana become psychologically dependent, and tthey may have a hard time limiting their use. when you have a hard time limiting use, to me its physically has a grasp on you. I think tthis is where you could argue my point where its not physical, cus yes it depends on the person and their habits.


----------



## SSwest (Feb 10, 2008)

Guys, guys what's with all the fighting.  I figured it out, football season is over.  haha.  Cause of all worlds problems.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 10, 2008)

SSwest said:
			
		

> Guys, guys what's with all the fighting.  I figured it out, football season is over.  haha.  Cause of all worlds problems.



Not fair, still upset about the Pats...

*:holysheep:I'm going to say sorry in advance,  but I had to get the facts out after researching a few of my books, just in case  you may want to know. I also had to answer some erroneous statements made here  that I just couldn't let go. I hopefully did this tastefully and without malice  though when you feel someone is totally off base it may seem otherwise but this  is not the case. I feel we have to be responsible for our words and also be  reminded when we lack that good judgment. Peace, and I promise this is my last  word on this post.*

Headband quotes:
sweetnug, we are good people here, we dont want  **** talkers like you. you must be young. This Is All My Opinion so calm down.  And trust me, im a lot more educated than you.                                                                  *Please read all posts and  decide.*

take some drug class's, like the government  makes me..  

 *Hmmm...*

You might realize how hard it is to be happy.  This is proof that you ruined your endorphin receptors and you physically either  need this drug to recreate the feeling or some serious time for your body to fix  it self. To me this is physical addiction, Since now you physically need the  drug to create the feeling that the body normally does without. Now it needs the  drug to get that feeling. How is that not physical? this is when relapse happens  cus it takes many many years for these endorphins and dopamine's to function  properly, so the person use's, its a viscous  cycle.                                                                           

 *MJ has no effect first of all on endorphins, and secondly it has no  effect on the proper  function of dopamine or it's time frame..."many years?", totally  wrong.*

I get irratated very easy feel like all I need  is a bowl its not good.                                                        

* I'd smoke one if it helps.*

When you smoke it release's dopeamines' fact  sorry to say buddy. how do you ever thing marijuana is going to be legal with  people like you, who dont think its even drug. What is it if its not a drug? Its  only beneficial to people who have a probem that benefits from the use of  marijuana, its the people like you who use it for fun, and thats why its so hard  for the federal government to recognize it.
*Herb, I think I need to smoke some  more. See first quote.*

ok as for endorphin receptors, i mean opioid  receptors, which includes enkephalins, endorphins, endomorphins and  nociceptin/orphanin. so yes there is endorphin receptors. abuse of  delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol produces behavioral and metabolic signs of frontal  cortica dysfunction .              *Not one of these terms mentioned above have  anything to do with cannabinoid receptors. Frontal cortex dysfunction  generally is associated with antipsychotic drugs and treatment with  cognition and schizophrenia.  Areas where THC  concentrates are the nucleus  accumbens, caudate nucleus, hippocampus, and  the cerebellum.*

im speaking to the people in this thread, not  the site as a whole.
*I speak to all...*

 Pretty much what  i said from the beginning, i think drugs no matter what it is are physically  addicting because once your addicted, you have that trait, addiction to a mind  altering substance. 
_*Y**es, as you said earlier, you have this  trait, it doesn't mean any of us do.*
_
i said earlier, long-term  regular users of marijuana become psychologically dependent, and tthey may have  a hard time limiting their use. when you have a hard time limiting use, to me  its physically has a grasp on you.
*Wrong, psychological is just that  (in the mind), physical is, well just that (in the body), completely different,  please look up definitions in the dictionary.
*
 I think tthis is  where you could argue my point "_where its not physical,"_ cus yes it depends  on the person and their habits.
*Got it right this  time...I think...
*

*Just The Facts as researched with documentation:*
Cannabis
The sensations of slight euphoria,  relaxation, and amplified auditory and visual perceptions produced by marijuana  are due almost entirely to its effect on the *cannabinoid  receptors* in the brain. These receptors are present almost everywhere  in the brain, and an endogenous molecule that binds to them naturally has been  identified: *anandamide*. 

Anandamide is involved in  regulating mood, memory, appetite, pain, cognition, and emotions. When cannabis  is introduced into the body, its active ingredient, Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol  (THC), can therefore interfere with all of these functions. 
THC begins this process by binding to  the CB1 receptors for anandamide. These receptors then modify the activity of  several intracellular enzymes, including cAMP, whose activity they reduce. Less  cAMP means less protein kinase A. The reduced activity of this enzyme affects  the potassium and calcium channels so as to reduce the amount of  neurotransmitters released. The general excitability of the brains neural  networks is thus reduced as well. 


*As you can see, pot  does not bind with endorphins, just opiates do, similar idea but incorrect information. It does  bind to anandamides, which are NOT endorphins, just trying to  get THE FACTS correct.*


 THC binds to THC receptors (magenta) on the neighboring terminal and this  sends a signal to the dopamine terminal to release more dopamine. Again, it is  probably a presynaptic receptor on GABA interneurons that controls dopamine  release. 
 Increased cAMP produced in post-synaptic cell In a closer view, show how this  affects the function of the post-syanaptic cell. Since there is more dopamine  released, there is increased activation of dopamine receptors. This causes  increased production of cAMP inside the post-synaptic cell which alters the  normal activity of the neuron. 
 As a result of THC actions in the nucleus accumbens, there are increased  impulses leaving the nucleus accumbens to activate the reward system. Scientists  still don't know how the continued use of marijuana alters the reward system.  Indicate that this is an area of intense research by neuroscientists. 
*Yes, MJ does have an effect on dopamine release, but scientists  still don't know to what extent. *
*The fact that MJ does have an effect on neurotransmitters is why  medical marijuana is used for various medical conditions with very good success.  It's not a bad thing, it triggers the natural release of these transmitters to  help with pain, appetite, sleep and many other disorders. Oh, and it's NOT  physically addictive like opiates.*


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks for the facts man, very interesting read....


----------



## headband (Feb 10, 2008)

I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Not fair, still upset about the Pats...
> 
> [/COLOR]


   subjects under the influence of marijuana have no trouble remembering things they learned previously. However, they display diminished capacity to learn and recall new information. It physically does things to the brain, believe it or not.:holysheep:


----------



## Sebstarr (Feb 19, 2008)

I'ma Joker Midnight Toker, that, is by far the SINGLE most interesting, and rather amusing, series of facts (with a hinnnnnt of opinion), i have ever heard in regards to the way our bodies function. 
You have made my day.

On the topic, I am a user of cannabis, and have been for about a year. It's not a long period of time, but there were times when for about 3 months i did almost 3 spliffs a day. Now, i do, probably one spliff every 2 months. Believe it, don't believe it, i dont care. I go out with the boys, and i have a blunt to make that day a little bit more special. Its amazing, it really is, but i'm not dependant on it. I dont seem to get irritated, im not angry, and, i passed my recent exams with the 5th highest mark in my school (school being in the top 10 best boys school in the UK, wont mention names...) 

The fact is, is that cannabis will vary from user to user. Im sorry to say headband, but you seem to have a set of bad issues, that many of us here, on the forums, on THIS topic, dont have. I don't feel angry towards you for feeling this way, expressing your biased opinion towards everyone that cares to read, but it is, YOUR opinion. That you happen to share with the government. I use cannabis, but i certainly do NOT need "drug classes". I live a normal life, i go to college, i do WELL in college, and im not dependant. 

And thats also, MY opinion. Take it as you will. Just as others will do to your post. Nothing malicious, but i think you need to be more tolerant, and need to see that not everyone has your problems. And until you can face up to that, I don't believe your going about life with the right attitude.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 19, 2008)

well all i have to say is i dont agree lol marijuana has always been very user friendly with me ive quit for up to two years also so i dunno affect people differently


----------



## headband (Feb 19, 2008)

'drug class's' are for a DUI from weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed, and no lighter in my car


----------



## headband (Feb 19, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> tI am a definite believer that marijuana usage is bad and doent help unless you have an illness, its just if you can balance both the stoned side of life and the sober life. If your the person that still can progress in life using marijuana, than its ok for you, but if you a typical stoner and have stoner mentality, sry to say your going no where in your life. Get off the drug, get what you need DONE. then later in life enjoy your hobby, when it wont effect your life as much.


how can you not agree with that?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 20, 2008)

it`s pretty easy....


----------



## Sebstarr (Feb 20, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> how can you not agree with that?



Ok my bad, that i DO agree with, about the type of mentality some people have. But even if its not prescribed, MJ can be used for anxiety and recreation. Take what you want but in moderation, and that kind of attitude..


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 21, 2008)

"stoner mentality = going nowhere in life" 
i don`t agree with that.
 i think MJ is a great social stimulant, and not just for ppl with medical conditions, although i`m in full support of it for that purpose as it clearly benefits certain ailments.
i don`t want to get back to "why" we all use MJ, it`s a personal or medical decision taken by yourself for many different reasons, and many different folks will have their own personal reasons and should feel no need to justify "why" they do so.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

Theres burnouts ,ppl with low self esteem and or mental disabilities...  and theres ppl who smoke for enjoyment that have nothing wrong with them at all
and theres ppl who are in constant pain and use MJ for medical purposes....


learn your roll and your set...
dont force your opinions on others about MJ because you will just get huge  b i t c h slap by the gianormous   Cock of Ignorance..


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

pardon the launguage forgot about the " rules "


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 21, 2008)

I agree.
 if i quit smoking, or just dont smoke for a few days.....my temper is kinda bad.
 I have a very short fuse when i havent smoked, and can turn on someone very quickly.
  I normally realize that i have been short with someone, and i end up saying "sorry, havent smoked in a while".

 I also agree that it is addicting, it has such a grip on my life right now....but at this point i dont really care....im stoned 70% of the time, but im holding down a good job, im passing college, I just got a new girlfriend, life is good.
  But its mainly mentally addicting IMHO....also has mild physical addiction to.
 I have noticed withdraws......which is mainly depression .
 Toke up Boyz


----------



## Fretless (Feb 21, 2008)

Well I have read every post.  Or at least scanned the longer ones.  

   My 2cents

   I have met one smoker out of all the smokers I've known, who seemed to have a real, fiendish, bad, addiction to MJ.  It was sad and even us, his fellow smokers, tried to get him to stop, and that's saying something.  This guy, on the day we'd run out of weed, would be stumbling around the apartment, and I watched him call a MJ seller 18 times in one day!!!  "Dude, one or two calls is plenty"....
   Physical, Psychological, I don't know where the line gets drawn.  I think it's towards the latter.  But this guy was an addict, and he was addicted to MJ.  
   So I think this is where some are coming from.  There are those who are adversly affected, particularly if other, worse druge addictons have been present, the person is going to be very sensitive to that.  The dopamine receptors being destroyed is something I have heard about prolonged Cocaine addiction.  I've never read about it pertaining the MJ, and yes I have read, read, read, and continue to.  
   It's hard to separate propaganda (be it left or right) from fact in these studies.  
   Though I hate righty propaganda, lefty propaganda is a problem too.  Talking about saying MJ ain't a drug.  If caffeine is a drug, and it is, MJ sure as hell is.  
    I know productive stoners, and unproductive stoners.  Me, I've always had a lazy streak.  I'm not going to blame MJ for that.  But nor is it right to say it can have no adverse effect on my life.  I can't live like a stoner in my 20's, that's a good recipe for diabetes for one thing. 
   Lastly, one thing that gets forgotten in these discussions, is the huge importance of strain.  The difference between a 2-toke couchlock and a soaring sativa is huge.  I think one of the reasons the negative stoner stereotype has taken "root" - is the prevalance in some areas of strong indica in commercial pot for its heavy yield and shorter flowering.  Smoking nothing but couchlock for recreation, you can see how the stereotype might evolve.  It is a different MJ than what young people encountered in the 70's, as the DARE occifer likes to recite.  This may be a reason a lot of my younger peeps like to mix tobacco with their weed ("blunts", how disgusting!  )
    So although the severe addiction is extremely rare with MJ, it happens, and further, I don't know too many stoners who couldn't benefit from getting off their posterior more often and getting more work done!


----------



## headband (Feb 21, 2008)

at lease some can agree. 





> dont force your opinions on others about MJ because you will just get huge b i t c h slap by the gianormous Cock of Ignorance


 here we go about pointless posts again, mod plz help this man. I dont see anything i typed trying to force what I think on anyone, do you?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 22, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> im speaking to the people in this thread, not the site as a whole. Pretty much what i said from the beginning, i think drugs no matter what it is are physically addicting because once your addicted, you have that trait, addiction to a mind altering substance. i said earlier, long-term regular users of marijuana become psychologically dependent, and tthey may have a hard time limiting their use. when you have a hard time limiting use, to me its physically has a grasp on you. I think tthis is where you could argue my point where its not physical, cus yes it depends on the person and their habits.



Dude....Midnight toker is right in everything he has said...

 Headband, i like you....but your stating way to much opinion here......
   when you said this: ""_*i think drugs no matter what it is are physically addicting because once your addicted, you have that trait, addiction to a mind altering substance""*_...... That imho is a Mental addiction !
   Not physical......like a withdraw from Heroin....Now thats a physical addiction, because your body NEEDS that drug.

 When a person stops smoking...they dont really need MJ in there system,  They just havent smoked and feel that they need to smoke again......now that sounds like an addiction; which it can be....but its just a Mental Addiction.
   If someone smokes because they arent happy when there not high....that again is a mental addiction....Its the mind thinking it will be happier after you smoke pot.....not the body saying " give me weed"

     A physical addiction is again; Ex... when someone withdraws from H...There body physically needs that H in there system....there body has been so used to it....that when its gone, the BODY reacts in severe ways....and isnt going to return to normal untill they have that Drug in there system.....or they just go through the withdraw and in a few days, they then return to normal.

   Headband, i do see where you could be comming from.....but MJ really isnt physically addicting......I think in some aspects it may be just a tad physically addicting......however i cant give an example; because all i think of is just mental addiction Ex. Not being happy, having depression from not smoking ( which may be physical, but its in your head...)

   I enjoyed reading about this debate, thanks for all your guys posts.
  But lets state facts,  not make our opinions sound like facts.....when they arent.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 22, 2008)

bearfootbob said:
			
		

> Well I have read every post.  Or at least scanned the longer ones.
> 
> My 2cents
> 
> ...



I know I promised, but this is for Bob,

 Bob made some great points and what I take away from this is... that it doesn't matter what/type of the addiction it is ... but how are you going to fix it if it becomes a problem for you...?
Thanks Bob...


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 22, 2008)

Ya bob you had some real good points in your post....i liked reading your post alot...
  Good post, and Props to ya buddy


----------



## Sebstarr (Feb 22, 2008)

bearfootbob said:
			
		

> This may be a reason a lot of my younger peeps like to mix tobacco with their weed ("blunts", how disgusting!  )



I happen to be one of those people (Ashamed as i am).

Meh, i mix tobacco with weed so that it burns better, and tbh, doesnt taste any different 

And yeah, you pretty much summed it up there bob.


----------



## headband (Feb 22, 2008)

> burns better





> doesnt taste any different


are you serious???


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 23, 2008)

i think with the huge hits i take of weed i wouldnt want to be taking in that much tobacco along with it


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 23, 2008)

i smoke a small amount of tobacco with my spliffs-not in bongs .
not through personal preference you see, but because if "all" my joints were made pure i`d need to grow non-stop from now till christmas for a month`s worth of bud it`s a hard life man....where`s that weed at, i think i may be addicted


----------



## thestandard (Feb 23, 2008)

a joint or a blunt is so tainted when some bastard puts tobacco in it.. it's like someone put a vacuum in my lungs when im not expecting it.


----------



## Sebstarr (Feb 23, 2008)

Deaddddly serious. And tbh, 99% of the time, i use my trusty bong, so no need for the tacky tobaccyy..


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 24, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> at lease some can agree. here we go about pointless posts again, mod plz help this man. I dont see anything i typed trying to force what I think on anyone, do you?


 
wasnt just talking to you headband eesh. somone get this guy a blunt never take me seriously for i do not take my self serious!  

GG


----------



## headband (Feb 24, 2008)

ive been smoking a blunt a day since harvest, no tobacco, just the tobacco in the swisher grape blunt wrap. hey shuggy, so when you run out of weed you dont buy it? I normally buy weed, but I grew my only grow, got a HP, which most im selling to pay off the stupid government fines with legal drug money, got to love california. Then with the money I didnt have to give to the gov from my pay checks, will be spend at the club, mmmmmmm. $3271


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 25, 2008)

of coarse i buy it when i run out(like now,lol),i never go too long without it.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 25, 2008)

thestandard said:
			
		

> a joint or a blunt is so tainted when some bastard puts tobacco in it.. it's like someone put a vacuum in my lungs when im not expecting it.


some B*S*A*D?? ***!!    get a life dude.


----------

